# make it all about yourself



## lookfor

" Instead of shaming someone for being upset or make it all about youself, shouldn't we seek to ease their pain? "   S. Johnston
I would like the translation of this sentece into Greek.


----------



## Helleno File

The text as given does not appear in my 1887 Birkbeck Hill complete edition of Boswell's Life of Johnson/Tour of the Hebrides  - although there are others. I checked as the English seems a little awkward. Certainly not Boswellian prose! Is there a word/s missing? I admit to not having read all six volumes  but it doesn't sound like Johnson, the sentiment possibly, although he was actually very good at shaming people in remarkably few words when the fancy took him! 

As to a translation into Greek I will leave that to the extremely talented native speakers here and will comment if need be.


----------



## ioanell

As far as I know, all the participants in this forum have always taken care so as not to look imperative/authoritative, but thankful and I hope they will continue in this way.
Thank you.


----------



## velisarius

I agree with H.F. The English is sub-standard. It would need recasting into good English before a translation was attempted.


----------



## Helleno File

I had hoped someone would offer a translation whatever my doubts. I think any text is worth translating whatever its origin, style or even defects.  There are plenty of problematic ancient or mediaeval texts which become interesting tests for scholars. This one interests me more for its provenance (admittedly less significant in this forum) than its linguistic challenge to the OP as a native Greek speaker. I apologise to lookfor if I was authoritative when I meant to be simply somewhat surprised.


----------



## ioanell

Helleno File said:


> I apologise to lookfor if I was authoritative when I meant to be simply somewhat surprised.



Helleno File, when at # 3 above I used the words "imperative / authoritative", be sure that by no means I meant you. I apologise if my words have been a cause for a possible misunderstanding on your part.


----------



## Helleno File

ioanell said:


> Helleno File, when at # 3 above I used the words "imperative / authoritative", be sure that by no means I meant you. I apologise if my words have been a cause for a possible misunderstanding on your part.


Κανένα πρόβλημα! I probably was a bit heavy handed!


----------



## matheno

Αντί να τα βάζουμε με κάποιον γιατί είναι θυμωμένος η να σκεφτόμαστε μόνο τον εαυτό μας, δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα να προσπαθήσουμε να απαλύνουμε τον πόνο τους;

I did not do a literal translation of the word shaming (ρεζιλεύω), 
used "τα βάζω με κάποιον" instead 
τα βάζω με κάποιον - Greek-English Dictionary - Glosbe


----------



## Helleno File

Thanks - and welcome matheno!  

Τα βάζω με κπ is new to me.  Yet another idiomatic phrase made from a common verb + a pronoun for me to learn!  "Upset" is a difficult word to translate and to be honest I'm not sure what it is here. It covers a range from λυπημένος to αναστατωμένος and, as you have, θυμωμένος.


----------

